

All of the SmartPhones Revealed at Mobile World Congress (MWC) 2011 - yousafkh
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/02/all-of-smartphones-revealed-at-mobile.html
Many Smartphones were announced at the MWC (Mobile World Congress) in Barecelona Spain 2011. Many of the smartphones are running Android 2.2 Froyo or Android 2.3 Gingerbread. We have compiled a list of the Smartphones that were announced at MWC 2011.
======
yousafkh
great!

